# Platinum Package advice



## Bel Canto (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am new to the boards, and I wanted to ask if anyone here who has the Platinum Package what they thought of it? We are also both HUGE Basketball fans, and had planned to pick up both the NBA League Pass and ESPN Center Court. Are any of the games broadcast in high definition? THis is actually a whole new expereince for my wife and I. We didn't watch any TV while I was finishing up my Master's Degree, but now that we can afford it, and we have a 1,000 sq. foot home theater room, I was hoping you could add you thoughts on the packages. I also only want ONE remote for everything. Is that possible. I saw that Best Buy had an LCD screen remote that looked very appealing for $250.00. Would this be what I need? Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

I enjoy the HD Platinum package. Voom goes through phases with me. Sometimes there is a whole lot on I like and other times there is nothing. I am really enjoying National Geographic and STARZ.

Some , but not many, games in baseball, basketball, and hockey are in HD on the special events channel. ESPN and ESPN2 do a pretty good job of broadcasting college basketball. 

A universal remote is an absolute plus. Get a good one.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The best programming pack there is with Dish is the Platinum pack w locals. You get all movie channels in both sd and hd and no dvr fees on any dvr receiver. The Voom channels are good, but need more content shown rather than the same stuff over and over again. I get my locals in hd too since I have the Houston locals. IF you get the 622 vip dvr and a Dish Flix magazine for your movies , and you spend some time programming your timers for each months movies, you will always have something on to watch . With the dvr you will probably not watch tv live anymore . I do both surf and watch recorded shows.

The most programming for your money is the Platinum pack.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Platnum gives the best bang for the bucks. As to a remote, I use the Harmony 880, it does it all and is very wife friendly once you set it up over the internet.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

The Platinum package is great. As stated above with the Platinum package the DVR fees are waived. I have a two DVRs so the price difference between the Gold and Platinum was about $18.00. 

Not a bad deal.

I also have a Harmony remote. One of the best things I bought this year. Very easy to setup and works great.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The best programming pack there is with Dish is the Platinum pack w locals. You get all movie channels in both sd and hd and no dvr fees on any dvr receiver. The Voom channels are good, but need more content shown rather than the same stuff over and over again. I get my locals in hd too since I have the Houston locals. IF you get the 622 vip dvr and a Dish Flix magazine for your movies , and you spend some time programming your timers for each months movies, you will always have something on to watch . With the dvr you will probably not watch tv live anymore . I do both surf and watch recorded shows.
> 
> The most programming for your money is the Platinum pack.


Really -- you get all the SD movie channels as well? None of those list in Dish's Platinum channel lineup on their website.


----------



## smendira (May 1, 2005)

You get all of the channels in "America's Everything Pack" plus all of the HD channels with the HD Platinum package. I have it and love it. It's also a great price if you have multiple DVR's as I do - all of the DVR fees are waived.

As far as remotes go, I have a Philips Pronto. It is extremely powerful and flexible, but it can be difficult to program. You basically have to build your own screens with their programming tool. I'm a software engineer by trade, so it wasn't a problem for me, but I can see where it could be frustrating for less savvy users. My brother has a Logitech Harmony and it works well and has more hard buttons, which are surprisingly important on a remote. Check out RemoteCentral for universal remote reviews.


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

I am also tempted to go Platinum. I currently have HD Bronze + Comcast but I am thinking about dropping Comcast (although it has some bnefits that it may be worth considering) and going Dish solo. I pay about 120 a month for both. I also have a Harmony (mine is 659). I bought it about 2~3 years ago and it has worked great. Substitued 6 remotes without much hassle. It runs for about 90 bucks nowadays


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Remember that the difference between gold and platinum is the addition of the movie packages. The savings of the DVR fees plus a slight decrease in total costs makes it very attractive. And you do get 3 HD movie channels along with all the 4 SD movie packages included.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The best programming pack there is with Dish is the Platinum pack w locals. You get all movie channels in both sd and hd and no dvr fees on any dvr receiver. The Voom channels are good, but need more content shown rather than the same stuff over and over again. I get my locals in hd too since I have the Houston locals. IF you get the 622 vip dvr and a Dish Flix magazine for your movies , and you spend some time programming your timers for each months movies, you will always have something on to watch . With the dvr you will probably not watch tv live anymore . I do both surf and watch recorded shows.
> 
> The most programming for your money is the Platinum pack.


Mike....

Thanks for the above information. I am thinking about the Platinum package with two 622. I have a OTA antenna on my roof, and a Sony direct view CRT HD TV. The OTA HD is stunning.

DN told me that if I bought two 622s, I would have to pay them a additional $6.00 per month for the second 622. And, as I am only near dial tone for one of my 622s, they are charging me a additional $5.00 per month because the second 622 is not pluged into dial tone.

Can you tell me to cost of the Dish Flix magazine? This info is not on DN web site. Doesn't DN have two magazines? I can't remember the other magazine's name. What is the difference between the two magazines?

mraroid


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

mraroid said:


> Mike....
> 
> Thanks for the above information. I am thinking about the Platinum package with two 622. I have a OTA antenna on my roof, and a Sony direct view CRT HD TV. The OTA HD is stunning.
> 
> ...


Can't give the price of Dish Flix.....but the other mag - which I subscribe to - is Dish Entertainment.....~$40/yr. It's similar to D*'s Satellite Direct...Caveat! I've missed a couple of issues and have had to call E* to get a "replacement" copy....
IMO....NOT worth the $60 newsstand price....but at ~$40...it's OK...I prefer D*'s layout better, but the important info is in Entertainment, too.....


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

mraroid said:


> Can you tell me to cost of the Dish Flix magazine? This info is not on DN web site. Doesn't DN have two magazines? I can't remember the other magazine's name. What is the difference between the two magazines?
> 
> mraroid


DISH Flicks is your monthly source for the best movies on DISH Network. Get the inside scoop with complete movie listings, actor profiles and behind-the-scenes articles! $1.95.

DISH Entertainment Magazine offers complete monthly television listings, including daily highlights, sports and movie schedules, plus, enjoy feature articles and the hottest buzz out of Hollywood! $4.25.

Info taked from dishnetwork.com, it is located under in the add programing section under account information. You have to sign up to get to your info.


----------

